# Books Recommended by our Members (March 2011)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in February, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51204.msg880655.html#msg880655

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the link maker above to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do _not_ link through another site. 

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed this book. It had a sweet romance and a lot to do with fate, time, and chance. The characters were interesting too and I'm looking forward to the sequel!


----------



## Wintings (Feb 16, 2011)

I have just finished reading _The Hare with Amber Eyes  _ by Edmund de Waal and can't recommend it highly enough. Although it purports to be about the history of a collection of small Japanese carvings (netsuke) it is really about the author's exploration of his family's history. And what a history! Fabulously wealthy Russian Jewish bankers in Paris and Vienna in the 19th and early to mid 20th centuries, they were patrons of the likes of Renoir and Degas, and one ancestor served as the 'model' for Proust's Charles Swann. The family's treatment at the hands of the Nazis in the 1930s and 40s is very movingly, but unsentimentally, portrayed.

It's not the sort of book I would normally read - I tend to prefer science to the fine arts, modern thrillers to history, and books about mathematics to biographies - but this one had me entranced from start to finish. I urge you to read it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't posted here in a while, so allow me to share a few great finds:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Recently finished FLASH BURNOUT by LK Madigan. Absolutely wonderful contemporary YA.

http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Burnout-ebook/dp/B002UFUMHE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1299102696&sr=1-1

Also, the author just passed away from pancreatic cancer, and her heartbreaking (yet also inspiring) last blog post is here:

http://lkmadigan.livejournal.com/185246.html

Kristan


----------



## Brian Lindenmuth (Mar 3, 2011)

[Since I'm new I have a few "recent reads" to post.  ]

Rogue Island by Bruce Desilva - This one surprised me. A great mystery/crime fiction novel with great characters, writing and dialog.



Dodging Bullets by Joe McKinney - This was the inaugural book for Gutter Books last year and really surprised me. I was expecting a more vulgar crime tale (not a bad thing) and instead got a warm, emotional and human tale strapped on to a full throttle plot.



A Very Simple Crime by Grant Jerkins - An interesting hybrid that is like a legal noir. Very dark and once you start reading you'll have to finish.



They're Watching by Gregg Hurwitz - There is always a leap for me with thrillers in the suspension of disbelief department. With that said I did enjoy most of this.



Innocent Monster by Reed Farrell Coleman - Moe Prager is a great character. I don't know if this is a good place to start for the series but it's worth checking out if you haven't.



Next by James Hynes - This is more of a literary novel (I usually read crime) and by the end end it packs an emotionally devastating ending. The entire book is a buildup to the final fifty pages which are a tour de force. The book takes place over the course of one single day. The buildup pages can be a bit trying as the protag recounts the details of his life (including his sexual relationships and the oogling of women throughout the day). But they are necessary groundwork for the final 50.



Stay God by Nik Korpon - A new, young gun voice of noir and he's from Baltimore. Trips over its self in a couple of places but a hell of a good novel.



Ellipsis by Nikki Dudley - A psychological thriller that leads up to an emotionally revealing and surprising ending.



Gutshot Straight by Lou Berney - This is a straight up Elmore Leonard novel (in a good way)


----------



## lee27 (Mar 3, 2011)

A few months ago I made a lucky find: indie author Christa Polkinhorn's LOVE OF A STONE MASON. It is on sale this week for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Love-of-a-Stonemason-ebook/dp/B003JH84V8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299191608&sr=8-2

This book, set mainly in Europe, is about two artists who marry, have children, and pursue their vocations. These people, Karla and Andreas, are good-hearted, flawed individuals struggling to do their best. I could imagine having a conversation with them. Novel contains excellent descriptions and believable characters, and is well observed. It is not over the top with drama and nobody has special powers. It feels real.


----------



## Katiereads (Mar 4, 2011)

I love recommendations!! 

I would say that if someone came up to me and said, "Hey what should I read?" my answer right this minute would be Sands of Time by Bruce Sarte...

There's so much about this book to love... The main character Sam's family is dead and he's a heavy drinker. He writes the book like it is his diary which is neat because you only see what Sam sees. You only know what Sam knows. Sam takes his time laying out his life, where he is and what sucks about it... but then you get introduced to a lady whom he is taken with. You start to see his emotional problems getting in the way of his life and then he starts to hallucinate by seeing things and hearing things... things happen in his dreams... you (as the reader) aren't sure what is real and what isn't. The writing is well done when it comes to separating (or not) reality from illusion. And when the crap hits the fan and the action starts, hold on tight because things start to happen fast! You learn about things and places and what REALLY happened to his family!

I'm not going to spoil it for y'all... but I guarantee you that you will *NEVER* see the twists coming in this one!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never recommended a book before finishing it, but I'm really liking this:


I chose it for my book group for March but was NOT in the mood for reading anything but more Eve Dallas this month. However, I'm finding this one very readable and likable despite the surgery scenes. The writer has such compassion for his characters, that their personalities and inherent dignity rise far above any descriptions of their sometimes unfortunate physical states. And this is coming from someone who can't even watch a movie if there's a normal, healthy birthing scene! I am very pleasantly surprised by this book.

ETA: I guess I was lucky to get the Kindle edition on Amazon for $5. I see the price is now $9.99. No doubt a result of good reviews. However, I would not buy it at that price because the paperback is $8.67! It really makes me angry when the Kindle price is higher than the paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People of the Book: A Novel by Geraldine Brooks.

I very much enjoyed it. . .would give it 5 stars, in fact, which is rare for me. It follows a book conservator who works on a 500 year old _haggedah_ and jumps back to the stories about how various stains, marks, and fibers ended up in its pages. The book apparently actually exists, though the stories told are fiction.


----------



## Hannah Holborn (Feb 27, 2011)

My cyber friend Susan Henderson's recently launched novel _Up From the Blue_ is beautiful times ten. Please read it for your own book-loving self's sake. I promise you won't feel regret. Wonder, sorrow, astonishment and hope, yes. But not regret.

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished this one last night and TOTALLY enjoyed and recommend it... I can't wait to start the next in the series tonight!! This is the first book in the series and it's only 99 cents.... an unbelievable bargain!!


----------



## misaramirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Loving DD Scott's Bootscootin' Blanhniks series. Fun reads.
http://www.amazon.com/Bootscootin-Blahniks-Books-ebook/dp/B003ZDO30W, http://www.amazon.com/Stompin-Stetsons-Bootscootin-Books-ebook/dp/B004DI7N32/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2, and http://www.amazon.com/Buckles-Baby-Bootscootin-Books-ebook/dp/B004NEVZ6C/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2!!


----------



## Brian Lindenmuth (Mar 3, 2011)

I finished reading Cold Shot to the heart by Wallace Stroby



If you are familiar with the classic crime novels featuring the character Parker then this book is like a Parker novel if Parker was a woman. Great old-school, no nonsense crime novel.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Candles in the Window by Karl Larew. First rate fictional look at college life in the 1950s.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Hush Money by Susan Bischoff. A short young adult novel (about 50K, so not a novella) about high schoolers with "talents." Telekinesis, invisibility, super-strength, etc. Quick read with endearing characters! I'm excited for the sequel.


----------



## DonnaFCrow (Mar 12, 2011)

This highly diverse collection of  occult tales runs the gamut of urban fantasy:  ghosts, vampires, werewolves, demons and assorted monsters.  All well-written to hold the reader's interest and then plunge them into the next spellbinding adventure.

I enjoyed each tale for a different reason:  Carrie Vaughan's "Defining Shadows" was one of my favorite because of its realism; T. A. Pratt's "Little Better than a Beast" for its compassion even to a horrible monster; Caitlin Kittredge's "Under the Hill and Far Away" for its Neil Gaiman style; and Lilith Saintcrow's "Holding the Line" for its accurate theology.

Every reader will have different favorites for different reasons, but I had two: C. J. Henderson's "Impossible Love" because it dealt with demon possession, a not entirely fictional possibility; and the gold star to— Justin Gustainis "Deal Breaker" a classic Faustus story with a twist and, again good theology.  Believe me, you wouldn't want to be fighting demons with bad theology— they can do that for themselves.


----------



## JasonA (Jul 23, 2010)

Great book. Matt Taibbi is a Rolling Stone contributing editor. Griftopia is a scary account of the fraudulent behavior by the Fed and the bankers. The only bad thing about this book is that it made me angry--same shady stuff is still going on.

For some reason, the price that comes up under the "linkmaker" is $26.00. And the Kindle book wouldn't come up. The Kindle version is $12.99. Sorry about that.

Jason


----------



## Teresa Burrell (May 25, 2010)

I also recently read L.J. Sellers book, The Sex Club, and I thoroughly enjoyed it as well. This is the second book in the series I have read and both have been very well done.


----------



## sardotirion (Mar 18, 2011)

Brand new here. But thought I'd post something.

Kind of rough around the edges, but this was an entertaining book. It might be a part of a series. I seriously have no idea, but it felt like it was the first book in what might be others. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Ian Hocking (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all

I'm new the forum, still finding my way around.

One of the first books I downloaded for the Kindle was a German book (in English translation) called Krabat. It's all about a young orphan in late-nineteenth century Germany who begins to have dreams of a dark mill. It calls to him and soon he's installed along with the other apprentices and learning about magic. It's a very well written book - Otfried Preussler is the author - and although the book has a typo or two, this is a proper classic in the Peter Pan/Harry Potter mould. Highly recommended.

Amazon US page for Krabat

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

The first work I read by Dave White was his story in the 'Terminal Damage' anthology. That's a brilliantly constructed piece about a young man who has lost his grip. It was so good that I had to get hold of 'MOre Sinned Against' http://tinyurl.com/5wkhkug
 as soon as it came out.
Here I found a very different voice. 
I met Jackson Donne, a Private Detective in the classic mould who has a strong enough profile to make him stand out from the rest.
This is a series of tales that are beautifully self-contained. There's enough tension, pathos and character in each one to make them the perfect read for fans of the detective genre. 
It's extremely satisfying, also, to have complete stories that can be read in one sitting, reminding me of Block's Hit Man in that respect. Nourishing tales in manageable bites, it's just the kind of thing Kindle was invented for.
Jackson (and I feel I know him well enough now to use his first name) is just the kind of man I'd want batting on my team. A+


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

ditto on LJ Sellers book The Sex Club


----------



## NoraCarroll (Mar 7, 2011)

I just finished reading Molly Gloss's The Hearts of Horses, and I really loved it.


----------



## JeanJoachim (Mar 22, 2011)

I recommend "The Wayward Soul" by Kim Bowman. Here is a fabulous review of it:

Wayward Soul is a fantastic book . It is a unique paranormal romance that introduces us to the world of spirit guides, their bosses and their charges, in a book that is packed with action from start to finish.
--The Examiner by Laura McQuillen 


It's from Astraea Press.

JJ


----------



## irb123 (Mar 24, 2011)

A great read if you liked "What is the What" and if you want to learn about the fascinating (and tragic) survival story of King Deng, the original lost boy and now King of his tribe: "King Deng, The Original Lost Boy of Sudan."

He's truly an inspiration!

http://www.amazon.com/King-Deng-Original-Lost-Sudan/dp/0984172971/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1300949734&sr=8-1


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

I've only been a Kindle boards member for 2 days and already it has rewarded me with a GREAT READ. I have discovered Sarah Woodbury's PENDRAGON series and am immensely enjoying THE LAST PENDRAGON: A Story of Dark Age Wales. She is steeped in the knowledge of Arthurian speech, locales and legends and seemingly effortlessly draws scenes that one can literally step into. Her characters are immediately engaging, and the story is proceeding at a beautiful pace. I'm sending this recommendation mid-read, so taken with her writing am I!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I just finished this book and it was SO good. I'm probably behind the times on this though because now I see that it was published in 2000. I want to read all the books in this series now, The Bone Collector was the first one, I've already bought it.


----------



## Josh_Stallings (Mar 18, 2011)

I just finished MUDBOUND http://www.amazon.com/Mudbound-ebook/dp/B003I1WY20/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1301069591&sr=8-1 A truly amazing book, a tale of a small farm in the Mississippi delta after WW2, it take an unflinching look at race relations and relationship and in the end is a transformational read. Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

The Blighted Troth by Mirella Patzer.  
If you love classic historical fiction then this book is a must read! Written by a modern author whose style resonates with that of the classics, The Blighted Troth takes me back to my teenage years and discovering the joy of reading Dumas' 'Lady of the Camellias' and Flaubert's 'Madame Bovary.' I had no idea authors still had the skill and imagination to write such works. The Blighted Troth is historical fiction in a classic sense - beautifully written, the language spare yet evocative and a sweeping story of love, evil, famine, disease, redemption and resolution skillfully told in an effortlessly understated manner. 
As a reader you have the comfortable feeling of being in the hands of a master. I feel truly excited by this book and feel sure Ms Patzer has a great literary future ahead of her.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree about Mud Bound. I am listening to the audible version on my commute.


----------



## susiehaynes (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for all the tips. i am new here. but it helped a lot to me. i am a book-lover. hehe!
more power guys!


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta (Mar 26, 2011)

Let me recomend you the last book I have read. It is called Essays, and the author is Montaigne. This man was born in the XVI century in France and when he was 40, he retired himself to a tower and decided to write the most sincere book ever seen about something uncredibly interesting: himself.
Believe me it is worth reading. I don´t know very well english versions, because I have read it in spanish, but it is a clasic book, you will find it easyly in any language and format. 
Bye.

Ignacio.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta said:


> Let me recomend you the last book I have read. It is called Essays, and the author is Montaigne. This man was born in the XVI century in France and when he was 40, he retired himself to a tower and decided to write the most sincere book ever seen about something uncredibly interesting: himself.
> Believe me it is worth reading. I don´t know very well english versions, because I have read it in spanish, but it is a clasic book, you will find it easyly in any language and format.


One of my favorite professors and writing mentors loved Montaigne. He taught a class on his Essays.


----------



## spiritualtramp (Feb 3, 2011)

Back on Murder

Reading this one right now. It's an excellent police procedural with some twists.


----------



## dorothystjames (Mar 2, 2011)

I've recently discovered L.L. Bartlett's Jeff Resnick Mystery series. I'm hooked! I can't wait for her to write the next one!!!

L.L. Bartlett is the pen name of Lorna Bartlett who writes the NY Times best selling Booktown Mysteries. She's going it on her own with these darker psychological thrillers and is self-publishing. She's recently published the 4th book in the series, Bound by Suggestion.

I recommend them all. In Murder on the Mind (Book 1) Jeff Resnick is mugged and discovers the resulting brain injury has left him able to sense people's secrets. When his estranged half-brother, Richard, takes Jeff to the family home to recover, Jeff's senses pick up clues to the recent vicious murder of a local banker.

They are stand alone books, but read them in order. The characters grow and change throughout the series and that's part of the fun of these books.









I want them to be wildly successful so she'll write the next one faster.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

An older bestseller, but I had never read it. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Siul Eile (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey....check  out .... Threads..the Tapestry of Life by Rose O' Flynn....a fantastic book that brings to life the triumph of human spirit as the characters deal with world-changing events in World War 1, the Russian Revolution, World War 2 and Stalin's gulags. It recounts the true experiences of 7 members of one ordinary family under extraordinary conditions.
Spanning 60 years and weaving from one side of the world to the other, the intertwining threads of 7 people's lives form the multicoloured tapestry of this story.
These events took place less than 100 years ago and millions of people living in Europe at that time shared similar experiences.

The book has been written by a direct descendent who gathered her information from secret diaries, family documents and verbal records of the actual participants.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd like to recommend Doubleback by Libby Fischer Hellmann. It's a nice 99¢ suspense novel. What's interesting is that she takes two protagonists from previous novels and combines them into this one, really well-received work.


----------

